# 01-02 maxima ecm



## power valve (Jul 5, 2015)

anyone here it nowing something about ECM types [ my ECM A56-N61 Z19 0509 X6] , i have 01 maxima se Automtic , drive computer, non crusecontroll or tcs with 121 cid engine, i think to change too ECM from 182 cid from 01-02, ts 

type of clip off too the connector, noe Bolt


im living in Noth europe

its some code its say thats ECM works fore Autmatic transmisson type, i now i have too program the chip og the key


----------



## power valve (Jul 5, 2015)

its tcs on my car



look at that from sx 200/240 maybee makes its more clear: her er standard ECU, kan s hjelpe deg varenummer. fra mmyy til mmyy Spec 23710-39F05 0990 på ​​AP-CA18DT.MT 23710-39F15 0990 på ​​AP-CA18DT.AT 23710-44F00 0988 1089 CA18DT.MT 23710-44F01 0988 1089 CA18DT.MT 23710-44F02 1089 0990 CA18DT.MT og 0990 NAP.CA18DT.MT 23710-44F10 0988 0990 CA18DT.AT og 0990 NAP.CA18DT.AT ser på det Lambda ECU 's er 39F AFM Mixer skru ECU-er 44f Manuell ECU har 0 som siste men én sifret Auto ECU-er har en som det siste, men ett siffer AP - Anti Polution (lambda) fra 9/90 NAP - Nei Anti Polution (AFM skrue) opp til 9/90 før 9/90 alle ECU-er er ikke lambda så NAP ikke vist. MT - Manuell aT - Automatisk ikke lambda (NAP) manuell trans (MT) hadde 3 revisjoner. 23710-44F00 kan erstattes med 23F710-44F01 men jeg vet ikke hvorfor de hadde begge samtidig. Kanskje forskjellig monteringsfabrikk eller


----------

